# ireland for the day



## ferny (Jul 31, 2008)

I plan on doing some day trips to Ireland before the year ends. You can get a return train/ferry ticket from London (and most places in England I believe) to there for less than £60. I was thinking of leaving in the afternoon on a Friday, spending Saturday there and then leaving Saturday night with all the sleeping done on the trains/ferry. Unless someone doesn't mind camping in a field somewhere but I don't really fancy carrying a tent all day. 

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Lil Loui (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm keen on going to Ireland!
Though would prefer to head back on Sun.


----------

